# Pic Of Orange Sec Hand Timex Mil Style



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Raised some admiring comments on my ebayers thread so here's a close dial pic.

Yellow Red while and orange all in the same dial!

I like this better than my beloved boys mil and if the one on it's way is a good timekeepr it will get worn.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's a good looker, that's for certain.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice condition for sure







,what sort of movements do these old timex watches have ? , i've seen hundreds over the years and never took much notice of them tbh ,im gonna have to start re-looking with dials like this about.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Paul, is that one missing a bezel?

Great dial


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

timex are all pin pallet movements with a few odd exceptions Pugster. Certainly nothing to get worked up about but they do their job very well.

Jase no, it's not a dive style, perhaps the close up is too close, i'll try and get a better pic.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Certainly nothing to get worked up about but they do their job very well.


This from Captain Timex
















Seriously, they might have been cheap with simple movements but they really had some lovely dials


----------

